# Little black puppy tooth



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Loka is in the midst of losing her puppy teeth and everything has been going smoothly until I noticed one of her teeth last night. It is VERY loose and grey and rotten looking. I've been giving her lots of chew toys - her bone, playing tug (not too much - we don't want crooked adult teeth!), her antler, but it still isn't coming out. I know that sometimes in kids the tooth can lose circulation and turn black before it completely falls out - but most kids pull them out long before that happens! I'm not sure if we should try and pull it out or just let nature take it's course. She'll sit still and let me wiggle it so I don't think it's causing too much pain, I just don't want her to get an infection.

Any suggestions on what we should do?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I pulled one out for my foster puppy that was just hanging by a thread, if it's loose enough I don't think it would hurt. If she has a vet visit coming up you can always ask them to take it out.


----------



## mfreib1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Rip it out, I did it for at least 4 or my pup's front teeth that were wiggling and just screaming to come out


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

Yep, just pull it out. I have pulled a few (puppy and kids) baby teeth that were hanging and collecting gunk. One of my pups had food and mud caught up in the very loose tooth. Just make sure it is very loose and that you pull in straight out, in he direction of root growth, so as not to snap a piece of root off. My kids carried the teet around and showed them to friends, neat for them to see and share.


----------



## MPHW (Apr 16, 2011)

I came on today with a question about teeth and found this post so I'll join in. Our 5 1/2 month old puppy has been losing teeth daily in the past week and I was wondering if this is normal. Sometimes two in one day will come out. Is this the way it happens? Next question is, when the new teeth start coming in (are they already?) what can we do to help alleviate the pain of it other than give him chew toys? And how long does it take for his adult teeth to completely come in?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm thinking raw marrow bones and other things that will do the job without you having to yank it out. I know let my son eat a carmel apple once instead of horrifying him and yanking it out and it worked!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Try maybe a frozen carrot to see if it won't work its way out.


----------

